# Permits



## jacques92 (Jun 8, 2016)

Can anyone tell me if you need a permit to export a black headed python from Victoria to Queensland


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 8, 2016)

The Victorian party certainly does


----------



## jacques92 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks paul 
Can you do it through a website or do you have to call them


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 8, 2016)

jacques92 said:


> Thanks paul
> Can you do it through a website or do you have to call them



Movement advice.....there is a form on line that can be downloaded.
Once filled in I find it quicker to fax it. You will then recieve a notification to say you can move the animal.
Once completed you have to notify that the movement took place & if there were any variations to the initial request.

Same form for import & export. I think its called Import-Export Permit from memory.


----------

